# Introverts / Extroverts and Cats / Dogs



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a theory that introverts prefer cats because they're quiet and independent, while extroverts prefer dogs because they're energetic and loyal.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I had a similar theory. Mine was that people who prefer cats also prefer people who are quieter and more independent, and people who prefer dogs prefer more outgoing people.

I'm an extrovert and I prefer cats all the way. I also tend to prefer introverts for friends.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I love my 4 kitties but my dog is my baby lol


----------



## Corporal Atlas (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd just like a pup or something to keep me more externally engaged.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm introverted, and I love both; it really depends on each individual cat or dog's personality. As long as they are cuddly and playful, I'm happy.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I prefer dogs if only because I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

I'm an introvert and I overall prefer cats. Baby kittens to be exact. They are so weak and helpless, so cute and dependent. I like to feed them with those little kitten bottles from Petsmart. 
But dogs and cats have different personalities. Not all dogs are loyal, not all cats are independent.


----------



## shlaraki (Apr 19, 2011)

I love both my cat and my dog, but I feel closer to my cat, Pandora, because she likes to spend small amounts of quality time with me, whereas my dog can't ever get enough attention(even going so far as to stealing my Pandora bonding time.)

They're both awesome, but it's easier to please my cat.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

I used to prefer cats but then my husband (extrovert) convinced me that dogs are just as good. My mum has a Jack Russell now and I love it to bits, it's nice to have something thats always massively excited to see me (I don't live at home but visit often). Not sure how much I'd like to have a dog in every day life though, they do require a lot from you.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Pillow said:


> I used to prefer cats but then my husband (extrovert) convinced me that dogs are just as good. My mum has a Jack Russell now and I love it to bits, it's nice to have something thats always massively excited to see me (I don't live at home but visit often). Not sure how much I'd like to have a dog in every day life though, they do require a lot from you.


Cats want servants, dogs want a best friend. I don't have a dog anymore, although i hope to again someday. My cats think they're royalty, they give love, but usually i feel used by them ; D...they 're just so high maintenance compared to dogs.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Cats want servants, dogs want a best friend. I don't have a dog anymore, although i hope to again someday. My cats think they're royalty, they give love, but usually i feel used by them ; D...they 're just so high maintenance compared to dogs.


That is basically the argument my husband used. But the thing with cats is that when they do give you attention it makes you feel more special in a way. Dogs are complete traitors and are almost as happy to see anyone else as they are to see you! Then again, cats are traitors too as they often have a number of 'homes' where they go to get fed etc. Cats also seem to sulk quite a bit if you don't do exactly what they want, but dogs are happy whatever. My husband's family has a dog and a cat, and the dog gets so jealous whenever the cat comes in and chases the cat out of the room, so the cat just sits in the utility room and waits to be stroked.

So the point of my ramblings is that I don't know which one I prefer, though I'd probably get a dog as I'd love to train it to do cool stuff.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Walking out the door and not returning for a week; for a dog this causes world-shattering crisis, for a cat I just leave out some extra food and water. Dog seem to exist "for" you, I find the notion of keeping nothing but a hug machine for a pet, as quite unnecessary/gross. I like the idea of a pet that doesn't need me in order for it to live its life.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Pillow said:


> That is basically the argument my husband used. But the thing with cats is that when they do give you attention it makes you feel more special in a way. Dogs are complete traitors and are almost as happy to see anyone else as they are to see you! Then again, cats are traitors too as they often have a number of 'homes' where they go to get fed etc. Cats also seem to sulk quite a bit if you don't do exactly what they want, but dogs are happy whatever. My husband's family has a dog and a cat, and the dog gets so jealous whenever the cat comes in and chases the cat out of the room, so the cat just sits in the utility room and waits to be stroked.
> 
> So the point of my ramblings is that I don't know which one I prefer, though I'd probably get a dog as I'd love to train it to do cool stuff.


I love my cats even if i am their servant  They have little habits i really enjoy, i know they miss us when we take trip. Cats can bond just as much as dogs. When we had a dog, the cats got along really well together with her. Maybe you could have both ;-) Yes, it's fun to train. I must tell you mine was spoiled, i wasn't firm enough, it didn't listen , so training is something i would need if i ever get another one. Animals in general seem to suck me in, everyone  And @Scruffy my friend, you're not fooling me. I know you secretly love all their little hugs ;0D


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

I prefer cats, I sense more from a cat's expression. With dogs they just seem to go 'Oooh person! Happyhappyhappy!' or something like that, or they're calmer and seem to have a 'meh' attitude. Cats always seem like they have more personality to them, which is betrayed by their expressions. I do think a cat's attention means more to me too, because they somehow seem like they're bonding with you, rather than getting attention, but I know this isn't always true.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I love my cats even if i am their servant  They have little habits i really enjoy, i know they miss us when we take trip. Cats can bond just as much as dogs. When we had a dog, the cats got along really well together with her. Maybe you could have both ;-) Yes, it's fun to train. I must tell you mine was spoiled, i wasn't firm enough, it didn't listen , so training is something i would need if i ever get another one. Animals in general seem to suck me in, everyone  And @Scruffy my friend, you're not fooling me. I know you secretly love all their little hugs ;0D


You sound exactly like my ENFP mother in law, she just can't be firm with animals and she spoils them rotten. Animals love her though, she used to pick up stray dogs and cats on the way home from school and try to get her parents to take them in (they never did).


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

@MuChApArAdOx

Every little hug is dark reminder of mortality, a pin-cushion of determinism, and a defecation on the proclamation of free-will. The flat eyes that only tear (and tear) into your bitter soul, forever remember; the knife of sentient life.

They also just don't smell fantastic.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I love my dogs, but they're too yappy and I wish they were a little more independent. 

Cats are great too. I had them growing up and I've always had a fondness for them. 

It's pretty close to even for me with a slight preference for dogs (small dogs that is).


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Cat's just use you for food. 

While the house is burning, and everyone is sleeping, they'll jump out the door without even looking back.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Dogs, coz they make me happy. But I worry I wouldn't make the dog happy.

I used to take care of some four kittens. They were very cute, but my god, do they scratch! I think from a safety perspective, I'd rather get a dog because you're less likely to get scratch marks from it, and also, I think it's easier to read a dog than a cat in case something's about to go wrong.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I greatly prefer cats. I've had dogs as pets before, but cats are much closer to being my ideal pet. Dogs seem harder to deal with and require more. I actually don't mind cats' 'selfishness' and like that they have a lack of warmth as far as animals go and compared to dogs.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

HarpFluffy said:


> I have a theory that introverts prefer cats because they're quiet and independent, while extroverts prefer dogs because they're energetic and loyal.



Extravert here. I never seem to confirm any theories like that. I prefer cats because they are low-maintenance, highly inquisitive, and entertaining. Dogs always seem so eager to please, and they usually need a lot of extra attention and care.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

I'm one of the biggest extroverts you can get and I like... DOGS! There I said it. I like cats, but I find dogs to be more fun because you walk them and take dogs hunting.


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

I am an introvert and I like cats more, but I didn't have much interaction with dogs. Maybe I'll like them too after I have a chance to see what they are.

By the way, my cat is very, very sociable. He can't be in a place where there are no people. He must always follow someone, check what people are doing, touch everything they touch, etc etc. When he wants to play he touches my leg with his paw or meows loudly and jumps away when I look at him.
Maybe a dog would be more quiet. Also, dogs run only on the floor ^^


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

IntrovertedNTP and a dog person. I love cats too, but I prefer dogs.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

HarpFluffy said:


> I have a theory that introverts prefer cats because they're quiet and independent, while extroverts prefer dogs because they're energetic and loyal.


o.o I'm extrovert and I like cats specifically because they are quiet and independent ...less of a hassle to deal with. I do not tend to have the patience or time to take care of dogs, I'd have to lock them up in confined spaces or chain them to the doghouse...I consider anything less then a huge garden to be too small a space for a medium sized dog and tieing them somewhere with a leash doesn't seem humane to me...I always see it as if they do not have freedom. 

Plus dogs are social animals, they need constant attention, care and if possible the company of an entire pack.

Cats just eat, sleep, cuddle and then go off exploring on their own. As long as you feed them, they will be back. They are free.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> o.o I'm extrovert and I like cats specifically because they are quiet and independent ...less of a hassle to deal with.


Enfp - I prefer cats for the exact same reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I like cats and dogs but I have always lived with cats so am more attuned to their personalities. My cat is noisy and insistent on attention. She and I have similar personalities, lol.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Extrovert who _loves_ cats~ I don't think it has to do with MBTI type too much


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

Cats are amazing I just love how independent they are and how they sit next to me when I'm feeling lonlely


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Kitty Kat.


----------



## 121689 (Jun 21, 2014)

Introverted, and I love both, but since I had to choose I picked cats, solely because I think it'd be the first pet I'd adopt whenever I get my own place.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I prefer dogs slightly more because they're usually more easy going. I'm an extrovert.


----------



## Texas (Mar 24, 2013)

HarpFluffy said:


> I have a theory that introverts prefer cats because they're quiet and independent, while extroverts prefer dogs because they're energetic and loyal.


INTJ here. I actually have all types of pets (dogs, cat, birds) but I consider myself to be a true 'dog person'.

I think I like them because they are so different from me. My heart dog is outgoing and social, loves everyone, is always happy and upbeat, was designated 'the cheerleader' in her litter when she was a puppy.

I love how the dogs back each other up: if one is barking his head off for absolutely no reason, the other one joins in. Something about that is just adorable to me.  I also like that they live so much in the moment and don't hold grudges.

Plus, I'm allergic to my cat.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I prefer cats. So cuddly and cute~ I want another one ;_;


----------



## RaeLizz (Mar 21, 2012)

Introvert and I love dogs. Cats are 'aight. Interesting theory, seems to hold some truth.


----------



## Pookie731 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a total introvert and total dog person, though I love all animals. seems by the poll more introverts are pet people in general. either that or we are just answering the poll more.


----------



## Pookie731 (Jul 15, 2014)

not necessarily. our rescue chi will bark first but then warm up to anyone, my shih tzu that I raised from a puppy however, stays loyal to us and rarely warms up to strangers, until she has known them for a while. and even then sometimes she won't, depending on how she feels about them.  she must be an FJ.


----------



## Sadako (Jul 27, 2014)

I am off the same opinion . I am an introvert and like cats (my mum owns several due to her cattery :'D).


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I am an introvert and I prefer dogs although I haven't had one for several years. I don't dislike cats but my husband is allergic to them.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Opposite theory. Introverts like both. Extroverts too. But Extroverts tend to be out all the time and not have time for pets XD

I'm an extrovert, I prefer cats. My husband is an introvert, he prefers cats. My bro is an introvert, he prefers dogs.


----------

